# HELP im at the edge



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

im soory for all the past posts this week guys, i appreciate all the help and patience so far. im tired of my car ive done everything in my power to fix the problem and yet it keeps getting worse and worse. my car started idling bad a week ago, then about 5 days ago it stated dying on me; rpms was everywhere and then would drop dramatically and die on me, i first replaced fuel filter, then air filter, then pcv valve, then spark plugs and wires and cap and rotor, then O2 sensor, then fuel pressure regulator, and then had it timed, yet to my dismay it now wont start and im seeing a little white puff of smoke when i try to start it, so i stopped right away, i dont know what to do anymore guys,im so dissapointed in my self and the car i cant figure this thing out.....sorry had to release, time to stop now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Make sure your ground cable is properly hooked up. Pull your spark plugs and do a compression check. Don't rule out the VG30 just yet, it's a pretty tough engine in NA form.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

man u need to realize theres some things we can't do ourselves, dont give up, jsut have the car taken to a shop and checked out, and get this problem fixed


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

hey thanxs guys, im plannin on takin it to a nissan shop, my friends uncle owns one. hope fully i wont be payin alot of money, but its gotta be fixed i really like this car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no prob man, but if do all this stuff and the problem isn't fixed then you should be able to figure its something you dont have the tools to handle

good luck with future problems :thumbup: dont give up, jsut step back and think it out


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Have you checked the MAF?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

no, dont know how too.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

chillow said:


> no, dont know how too.


If your car is having problems idleing there is a good chance that is the problem. Take your car to someone who knows what they are doing to fix it.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

thats what i polan on doing; ive done all the stuff that i can do yet its still broken so im taking it in except i have to tow it in sence it wont start anymore. :thumbdwn:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Did you ever run the codes?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

The VG30E rocks...it's practically indestructible when in good condition.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

arent the 87 vg31


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

chillow said:


> arent the 87 vg31


No. The only variant I'm aware of was the VG33 in the pickup trucks. It used to be a somewhat popular swap into the Z. Bumps the torque a bit, like that motor needs any more....... :crazy:


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

If it were the vg31 then it would be called a 310zx. It is a z31 with a vg30e or et(84-89) vg30de or dett(90-96).


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

oh doh!!!! :balls:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> No. The only variant I'm aware of was the VG33 in the pickup trucks. It used to be a somewhat popular swap into the Z. Bumps the torque a bit, like that motor needs any more....... :crazy:


if u take the bottom end from the vg30 and the top end from the vg33 dont u get like the vg34 or something? or do u need to do some head machining?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> if u take the bottom end from the vg30 and the top end from the vg33 dont u get like the vg34 or something? or do u need to do some head machining?


 Don't know that much about it, but I think it's simpler than you are making it. Just a slight change in bore or stroke to bump up torque for truck use.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

screw the truck, put the vg34 in the Z :jump:


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought that there was a VG20DE used in the 200Z in Japan...anybody know?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> I thought that there was a VG20DE used in the 200Z in Japan...anybody know?


Yeah, we weren't talking JDM though. Just whatever Americans got.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

nissandrew said:


> I thought that there was a VG20DE used in the 200Z in Japan...anybody know?


No such thing as a VG20DE.

200Z,ZS,ZG = VG20ET = 170PS = 167.7 hp
200ZR = RB20DET = 180PS = 177.5 hp
300ZR = VG30DE = 190PS = 187.4 hp
300ZX = VG30ET = 195PS = 192.3 hp


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> No such thing as a VG20DE.
> 
> 200Z,ZS,ZG = VG20ET = 170PS = 167.7 hp
> 200ZR = RB20DET = 180PS = 177.5 hp
> ...


Okay, that's what I was looking for, thanks!


----------

